# Man Flu is Real!



## PK99 (4 Mar 2021)

During the Zoe Online discussion yesterday, one of the experts was discussing the Male ve Female differences in covid illness.

As an aside, she said that Man Flu is a real thing as we have a different immune system response - a higher viral load, feel worse and take longer to recover.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2021)

Man flu is far worse than mere childbirth


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Man flu is far worse than mere childbirth



I would suggest you never say that in the presence of ladies if you value your life.


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> I would suggest you never say that in the presence of ladies if you value your life.


Plus one for that.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> I would suggest you never say that in the presence of ladies if you value your life.


Or my testicles!


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Mar 2021)

I had a kidney stone a few years ago. The Dr. said he'd had a woman in a few weeks earlier with one. She was also a mother. She said kidney stone was worse pain than labour pains. Mrs. GP was with me and heard this. 
My dad who had dozens of em. told me he'd heard that from one of his Dr's.


----------



## Dan77 (4 Mar 2021)

Apparently so, however, there are no guarantees.

I was really bad with it but then my wife outdid me and was hospitalised. She's only 40. Little bit concerned that she may have long covid as isn't recovering quickly at all.

Take care of yourselves and do what you can to avoid it.


----------



## newfhouse (4 Mar 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> I had a kidney stone a few years ago. The Dr. said he'd had a woman in a few weeks earlier with one. She was also a mother. She said kidney stone was worse pain than labour pains. Mrs. GP was with me and heard this.
> My dad who had dozens of em. told me he'd heard that from one of his Dr's.


I was told the same, so it’s either a well travelled factoid or it’s true. It did smart a bit as I recall...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> I had a kidney stone a few years ago. The Dr. said he'd had a woman in a few weeks earlier with one. She was also a mother. She said kidney stone was worse pain than labour pains. Mrs. GP was with me and heard this.
> My dad who had dozens of em. told me he'd heard that from one of his Dr's.


I had one too and the only thing that stopped me screaming and waking my family up was biting down on a piece of wood. I bit so hard that I almost ended up with a mouthful of splinters.

Obviously, I can't directly compare that to the pain of childbirth but I would say that it would be hard to endure much worse than that without fainting or freaking out completely!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2021)

PK99 said:


> During the Zoe Online discussion yesterday, one of the experts was discussing the Male ve Female differences in covid illness.
> 
> As an aside, she said that Man Flu is a real thing as we have a different immune system response - a higher viral load, feel worse and take longer to recover.


Because I just watched the Zoe video, her name is Ellie Barnes.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Of course man flu is real.
I had it last Tuesday.......it lasted all morning and I went through at least 10 tissues.


----------



## PK99 (4 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Because I just watched the Zoe video, her name is Ellie Barnes.



Thank you for the reminder...

Aside:
I find all the experts on the various Zoe videos remarkably clear in their communication of quite complex science to a general audience (granted I have a science background but did not even do O-level biology)


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Mar 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> I had a kidney stone a few years ago. The Dr. said he'd had a woman in a few weeks earlier with one. She was also a mother. She said kidney stone was worse pain than labour pains. Mrs. GP was with me and heard this.
> My dad who had dozens of em. told me he'd heard that from one of his Dr's.


I had a gallbladder infection once. I can confirm that that was worse than childbirth.


----------



## gbb (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had one too and the only thing that stopped me screaming and waking my family up was biting down on a piece of wood. I bit so hard that I almost ended up with a mouthful of splinters.
> 
> Obviously, I can't directly compare that to the pain of childbirth but I would say that it would be hard to endure much worse than that without fainting or freaking out completely!


Teeth clenching, eye popping pain is the only way I can describe my bout of kidney stones. Hospitalised, I'd have gladly fainted to stop feeling the pain...I gather it was upsetting for the other patients, they put me in a side room out the way. A female nurse who'd had children and kidney stones confirmed in her opinion, stones were worse.


----------

